# Penetration



## Wingshooter (Dec 24, 2009)

I started this morning shooting the general that Ward gave me with the 2040 tubes. I was shooting from 45 feet at a Pepsi can and I was surprise at the complete pass through I was getting with this light draw setup. I shot 5/16 steel.

I then setup a grey steel can and shot the 1//4 steel cubes from 10 yards with the 2040 tube set. The picture with the two square holes in the can are from the 1/4 cubes.

The next setup was my starship and the 3/8 steel cubes from 45 feet the large ragged holes are from the 3/8. Now those are game loads.


----------



## pult421 (Aug 13, 2015)

Wow. With 2040s.. thats insane. Great shooting man.


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Those cubes will really do a number on game!

Cheers ..... Charles


----------



## Wingshooter (Dec 24, 2009)

When I start playing with these cubes I can't help myself i want to see what they will do on everything in sight.


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

Those things leave a nasty hole! Do they fly pretty straight?


----------



## Wingshooter (Dec 24, 2009)

[quote name="Ibojoe" post="640826" timestamp="1467884533"]Those things leave a nasty hole! Do they fly pretty straight?[/quote
Very straight.


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

I will definitely give them a try when season opens this fall. It is absolutely to hot to do much of anything right now! Lol.


----------

